
Dell: ARM Servers Could Face Software Issues - mjfern
http://www.pcworld.com/article/221772/dell_arm_servers_could_face_software_issues.html
======
rbanffy
If you run a Linux or BSD stack, there is no reason to expect much trouble.
Performance characteristics will be very different, but, that excepted,
everything should work. Debian has a full port
(<http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/armel/release-notes/>)

